# [SOLVED] wvdial not found my 3G modem usb?

## KingYes

hey all,

i can't connect to internet with my 3G modem usb.

I installed all this packages (usbutils, usb_modeswitch, modemmanager, wvdial), but when i press 'wvdialconf' its not found my modem.

anywhere, i see my modem in lsusb list.

so, what i can do to?

thanks a lots.Last edited by KingYes on Fri May 13, 2011 1:04 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Jaglover

Did you miss usbserial in kernel conf?

----------

## KingYes

this is my .config from my kernel.

http://paste.pocoo.org/show/386986/

thanks for your quick post. ;]

----------

## Jaglover

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

Above is from your config, I'd enable it.

----------

## KingYes

I set it to 'm', cuz i can't set it to 'y'.

and its not work atm.

so what is my next step?

btw, in ubuntu and arch its connect without problem.

----------

## keenblade

Did you try running this as root from console?

```

wvdialconf

```

It works for me as root but not as a user. So at the moment I created a config with it as root. Then edited the generated config file adding a "3g" section in it for my 3g modem.

Now I can connect as root like this:

```

wvdial 3g

```

Anyway take a look at Huawei Wİki for gentoo. 

There, I'd try the 

* Method 1: NetworkManager

if it does not work then try 

* Method 2: wvdial

----------

## KingYes

its not work atm.

if i try dial from chroot (host its Ubuntu), its work good, just in gentoo system (with kernel load) i get this problem.

so what i can to do?

----------

## keenblade

 *KingYes wrote:*   

> its not work atm.
> 
> ...

 

You have to be more precious. What did you do and what is the error output? What is the model of  your 3g modem? Provide more info.

----------

## KingYes

 *Quote:*   

> localhost yakir # lsusb
> 
> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
> 
> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
> ...

 

Its just not read my USB modem.

----------

## keenblade

What is the model of your 3g modem, read it on the device. It must be written on the other site of modem. lsusb does not see the modem. You may have not have the necessary kernel options enabled in your kernel. Read the link I posted earlier for your kernel. (is this enabled? USB driver for GSM and CDMA modems). after you plug your modem what this outputs:

```

dmesg | tail -n 30

```

And run this as root:

```

udevadm monitor

```

Then plug or unplug your modem to se if it gives any output.

----------

## KingYes

Working !

Thanks a lots.

I just enable this options on my kernel:

 *Quote:*   

> Device Drivers > Network Device Support > PPP support
> 
> Device Drivers > Network Device Support > PPP support > PPP support for async serial ports
> 
> Device Drivers > Network Device Support > PPP support > PPP support for sync tty ports
> ...

 

----------

